# Hairbrained Motor Retrofit Idea



## Charley Davidson (May 13, 2012)

Was just doing some brain storming :banghead::headscratch:  I'm sure if you look in the direction of Middle Tennessee you'll see a large plume of smoke:lmao:

Why couldn't I fit a 3 HP Porter Cable router with variable speed to my mill making it have even more speed control?

I could make a new shaft for the pulley that would fit the 1/2" collet on one end and the pulley on the other end.


----------



## DMS (May 13, 2012)

I have heard of some people (and I am thinking of doing this as well) adding routers to their CNC machines for use as "engraving spindles" for use with small diameter cutters when cutting soft materials like aluminum and wood.


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 13, 2012)

That's pretty common place but a completely different use than I proposed


----------



## bvd1940 (May 13, 2012)

If you mean putting a pulley  and belt I dont think it would hold up to the side load  BUT if you direct drive on a jack shaft and let the jack shaft take the side load


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 13, 2012)

I would think it wouldn't be much different side load than a raised panel cutter or any other large cutter hogging out some hardwood


----------



## pdentrem (May 13, 2012)

Is it really 3 hp? Many of the manufactures are inflating the advertised power which is just before stall vs the real hp which is the watts used. The average router motor is more like 1.7 hp after removing the 30-35% loses and only 1800 watts available on a typical 120 volt wall plug. 

1 hp = 746 watts
1800/746=2.41 hp
2.41x.70=1.68 hp

Would be better to use a 3ph motor with VFD or a DC motor with controller.


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 13, 2012)

pdentrem said:


> Is it really 3 hp? Many of the manufactures are inflating the advertised power which is just before stall vs the real hp which is the watts used. The average router motor is more like 1.7 hp after removing the 30-35% loses and only 1800 watts available on a typical 120 volt wall plug.
> 
> 1 hp = 746 watts
> 1800/746=2.41 hp
> ...



I would love to go that route but my shop is in a storage unit with only 110 power.
I have a perfectly running 3ph on it now & may be trading for a single phase but I'm a bit impatient anic:and want to get this to my shop & making chips anytime I want to


----------



## pdentrem (May 13, 2012)

You have 110 volt and a 3ph motor on the mill. 
What volt for the motor-220? 
Do you have only a single 110 to the shop or do you have the capability to run 2 110s one from each leg of the main power feed and get 220 1ph?


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 13, 2012)

pdentrem said:


> You have 110 volt and a 3ph motor on the mill. What volt for the motor-220?
> 
> Maybe something like this. Get a transformer to give you 220 and use a VFD.



You want to give me a little more info on the transformer?  I may be able to get the unit owner to run me 220 & if not I spring for it myself.


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 13, 2012)

Here's my solution:lmao:  http://nashville.craigslist.org/tls/3013832058.html


----------



## pdentrem (May 13, 2012)

Easier to get second 110 circuit from the other leg and then use a VFD. With the 2 110s giving the 220, you just need a VFD to run the motor.

A transformer like this - http://www.voltage-converter-transformers.com/step-up-down-transformer.html 

What is the amp draw of the motor, could maybe give you what you need as a 3ph 220 motor draws less per leg than a single phase motor. One of the larger ones may work, but it depends on the wiring to your area. Is it limited to 14 gage 15 amp or is it better 12 gage 20 amps. 

It is all about the amps(watts) available.


----------



## Wade8A (May 18, 2012)

You don't say how many HP your mill motor has, but if it is no more than 1 HP, VFD's that operate off of 120V will work well for your application.  I have a 1 HP 3 phase on my lathe and have to power it with a 120V VFD since I do not have 240V easily available - works fine.

Greg


----------

